
How an Idea Grew from My Kitchen to Winning the Top Award for Coffee Brewers - esalomon
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/how-idea-grew-from-my-kitchen-winning-sca-best-new-product-salomon/
======
nartz
As a customer, I would love to try this. Is there anywhere on your site that
has a locator that shows cafes that have one of these?

